# How to euthanize?



## wpsanders (Jul 13, 2004)

I know this really sucks but I can't think of any other way to handle my Oscar problem, unfortunatley I bought my ocsars without much education about them. So here is my predicament I have three oscars in too small of a tank, I know, they were doing fine at first then became very aggressive, so much in fact that it has been a continual struggle trying to keep them alive or should I say keeping two of the three alive.

I have had to quarantine and treat two of the three multiple times and the problem still occurs every time I reintroduce all three together, I feel like the only fair thing to do is get rid of two of the three, I have and continue to find a good home for them but no takers.

So here is the question if I can't find a good home for them how is the best way to euthanize, I was thinking of sedating them first and then freezing them, but what would I use to sedate?

Sorry to have to ask this but would like some input. Thanks


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

a lfs will take them. dont kill the little guys


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm sure there are better ways than killing them. Try a lfs, or putting an ad in the local paper, 'free oscars to good home' or something. Or buy a bigger tank. Tanks are cheap as hell these days and you could probably get a filter and heater second hand. I know i would rather spend a bit of money han be responsible for killing 2 oscars because i didn't think ahead. I'm sure someone will take them.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

As Lemmywinks said, most lfs will take them off your hands. Some places will even do it for store credit. Perhaps try posting a thread for free oscars in the members classified.

edit: typo


----------



## NaTuReBoYz A_TROX (Jul 28, 2004)

where do you live, i might be happy to take a couple of your hands... just pm me, i've got some extra room in my 150 gallon for them.







could you give a little more description about them also plz. thanks bro


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

If you must kill them put them in a big ziplock bag full of water and stick them in the freezer.


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

> If you must kill them put them in a big ziplock bag full of water and stick them in the freezer.










Sounds funny but the fish will actually die within minutes painlessly...slows down their metabolism until they just die...plus it's a nice way to preserve them


----------



## no_mercy (Jan 29, 2004)

oscars suck, ive never heard of anything dumber than euthanizing fish, strap underwater firecrackers around your fish and let them go with the fuse lit, and stfu.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

no_mercy said:


> oscars suck, ive never heard of anything dumber than euthanizing fish, strap underwater firecrackers around your fish and let them go with the fuse lit, and stfu.


 you ever tried that?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

If you want to sedate them you put them in some water with a few drops of Clove oil....then put them in the freezer...

It's easier to just put them in a bag in a freezer...


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

no_mercy said:


> oscars suck, ive never heard of anything dumber than euthanizing fish, strap underwater firecrackers around your fish and let them go with the fuse lit, and stfu.


 am i the only person that thinks this post is out of line?


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

id only euthanize fish if they were sick and you know they are going to die and are just sufering.

please just give those fish to someone who can provide proper care for them


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

anotherreject04 said:


> no_mercy said:
> 
> 
> > oscars suck, ive never heard of anything dumber than euthanizing fish, strap underwater firecrackers around your fish and let them go with the fuse lit, and stfu.
> ...


 I would've started my rage again, but i think hes kidding, it wouldn't work anyway without smashing the tank. Oscars don'tsuck, they're cool.


----------



## NaTuReBoYz A_TROX (Jul 28, 2004)

e x c e l l e n t


----------



## wpsanders (Jul 13, 2004)

Thnks for all the advice, I have gone to multiple lfs around me and none seem too interested. I still have them and they are doing ok for now. I will continue to look for a good home. I won't put them down unless I have no other choice, they are still small enough to where I could keep them for a few more months without much trouble, or harm to them.

I think I will pass on the explosion route, seems like that would cause more problems than it's worth.

Thanks again
Pat

PS NaTuReBoYz You are a long way from me probably a good 12 hour drive, too bad. Thanks for your interest, if it wasn't so far away I would be glad to get them to you.


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

Couldent you just mail them to him?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

you could try posting in the classified forums. i'm sure someone at oscarfish.com would take one or two of them off of your hands.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i diont euthanize my fish if its goin to die or close to death grab a net and

a. put him in garbage disposal (painless for me)
b. throw in dumpster outside(painless for me)

i love my fish and have had them for ahwile but its a fish for gods sake theres a reason were top of the food chain lol better the fish than me!

the toffee has spoken


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

thoroughbred said:


> i diont euthanize my fish if its goin to die or close to death grab a net and
> 
> a. put him in garbage disposal (painless for me)
> b. throw in dumpster outside(painless for me)
> ...


 so what your saying is you let them suffocate to death slowly??


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

just leave it out in the sun..


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

bottom line is give them away, don't kill them

*CLOSED*


----------

